# Lost my patience and temper



## santiagoamr (Oct 10, 2013)

Today after taking my pup outside where she squatted ands apparently peed, she peed again in my office, this has been a problem for the last few days,m as well as she is trying to always go outside before me or when I open the door, also she has been jumping more and more on my mother and me. So after her peeing in my office I got so pissed off and put her nose to her pee and all over her face, I know I shouldn't have done that but lost my temper. 
After that I bathed her and dried her and she seemed so much calmer and obedient, the commands that she refused to acknowledge in the last days she is acknowledging them on the first try and she has quit jumping, I also took her outside and she peed and did not pee when I took her back in.
Should I be worried or gratefull? Should I do anything like give her treats or be more affectionate than usual ( I believe I am very affectionate with her, maybe overly affectionate).
Thanks
Santiago


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

How old is she? 

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

lol just because you put her face in pee isnt going to fix her other problems. shes just a little bit unsure of you all of a sudden. your pup just loves the heck out of you and suddenly you're yelling and screaming and putting her face in pee. they have a short attention span. if you didnt catch her in the act then she has NO IDEA what you're shoving her face in pee for. everyone loses their temper from time to time. she'll get over it. if this is a pup and all shes doing right now is jumping and bolting out the door, you're in for a rude awakening when she starts teething.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

We all lose our temper, the thing to remember is that they are animals and therefore not human. So putting human expectations on them just sets YOU up for failure not them

If I find I'm getting upset or annoyed I separate myself for a moment, for a puppy simply crate them (without punishment in any way shape or form) and take a time out for yourself. Deep breathes, go get a drink of water, etc. and then start over again

Shoving a dog's head in pee is just disgusting and disturbing, it honestly teaches them nothing. Housebreaking: if there is an accident it is the fault of the *human* not the dog. Make sure she's going out at least one every thirty minutes, and immediately after eating, drinking, playing, waking up, etc. Praise highly when they do go outside and be consistent in watching and learning the signals to take them outside, if they're giving signals do not hesitate but scoop them up and run them outside. Puppies can't open doors to let themselves out or understand the concept of the whole house being their den yet, it's up to the human to be consistent and the puppy learns what's expected.

If you catch them in the act then a loud "AH!" and a clap of the hands to startle them and then immediately pick them up and take them outside works great for marking the behaviour negatively but in a way that they understand what they did wrong. If you don’t catch them literally in the act then just clean it up and make sure to take them out more often

As for the obedience training, it’s the same concept. She's a baby so be consistent in teaching but have low expectations until she's old enough to truly understand what you're trying to teach her. Some commands are easy for them to grasp and others aren't, keep it very positive and very short sessions to maximize effectiveness
​


----------



## santiagoamr (Oct 10, 2013)

She is 16 weeks.
Thanks


----------



## santiagoamr (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks all, she is herself again, which I am glad but also miss the "obedient" Gretel, jajaja. Every time I am going to lose my patience I am going to crate her until I cool down which shouldn't be much, I think it is better for her and me, because i do not like to feel guilty or like an A*. She is just such a good girl that I definitely don't want to mess her up.
Thank you all for your replies and interest.
Santiago


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Every time you want to lose your temper, just remind yourself that, she's a dog and doesn't know better. That its up to you to teach her, but the right way. Rubbing her face in it wont help, but make her stinky. so take a deep breath, and know that sometimes it takes time. These are pretty smart dogs and they do learn fast. Having a gsd means you'll need some patience


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

She is a puppy and they go peepee randomly when they are that young.

Give her a chance. Don't get angry or frustrated with her. You will create problems getting upset with a puppy.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

If you are not getting the pee smell completely out of your office floor she will always go there. This is the first thing we tell new puppy owners at the shelter. In my opinion it is as important as telling them how to crate train. You HAVE to get the pee smell out. Just because you can't smell it doesn't mean your dog can't. Use an enzymatic cleaner like Nature's Miracle.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Please do not use the primitive method of sticking a dogs face into it's own feces or urine.. 
Your puppy will still have accidents, usually its the humans fault for any "bad" or unwanted behavior. My dog still peed and POOPED right in front of me at 4.5 months, because i didnt catch her warning signals because it was such a small thing. She now whines at me and runs to the door and lays down at the door to let me know she needs to go out. Your pup will learn how to communicate it needs to go out better with you, for now its your job to look out for warning signs as minimal as they may be. Also let your pup out as much as possible!
Like someone else said here, that you need to eliminate the urine odor from previous urine that your pup made. You can use Natures Miracle, it is sold in most pet stores and amazon.


----------



## Sand (Oct 14, 2013)

Jumping is to be expected and you must train her not to do that. I usually turn my body away and refuse to respond to him when he's jumping. It has really worked well

Potty training can be hard! When I first brought my Jackson home he would pee almost as soon as his feet hit the grass. It was awesome! Or so I thought. But unfortunately he had to pee more often than I thought he would need to so he had quite a few frustrating accidents. Sometimes I too felt like screaming. However what I started doing was setting a timer and took him outside every 30-45 minutes. Apparently he just needed to pee more often. He would on occasion still try to pee in the house but I started to notice that he would come to me for loving and petting. That is what I thought he was doing but it was soon followed by an accident so I quickly realized it was his way of telling me that he needed to go outside. He is getting much better at letting me know. He now has signs like coming over to me and whining or walking around the room whining. Occasionally he will lay down and make this sigh whine. He just started pawing at the door so that is a new one! Makes it even easier to see that he needs to go out.

But mind you all this was frustratingly slow.


----------



## santiagoamr (Oct 10, 2013)

*Thank you all*

I've been arming my self with patience and I am taking her outside more often, and waiting until she goes. I am also very aware of her drinking habits and 10 to 15 minutes after she drinks I take her outside, oh my god, I never imagined a puppy could drink so much water!!!
My major problem now is trying to control her wanting to play with the small dogs and cat, and I don't know what to do, she is very hard on them, the good thing is that it is not aggression, just play drive. Also she has drawn some blood from my mothers arms because she is very affectionate and gets all worked up jumps and bites her. She almost never bites me anymore, but I guess that is going to change soon, she just lost her first baby tooth. I am telling my mother that she has to be a little tougher on her when jumping on her and biting her, she just started grabbing gretel's snout after biting and scolding her litely, let's see how that works.


----------



## Sand (Oct 14, 2013)

santiagoamr said:


> oh my god, I never imagined a puppy could drink so much water!!!


Don't I know it! I've never seen a dog drink so much water.



santiagoamr said:


> My major problem now is trying to control her wanting to play with the small dogs and cat, and I don't know what to do, she is very hard on them, the good thing is that it is not aggression, just play drive. Also she has drawn some blood from my mothers arms because she is very affectionate and gets all worked up jumps and bites her. She almost never bites me anymore, but I guess that is going to change soon, she just lost her first baby tooth. I am telling my mother that she has to be a little tougher on her when jumping on her and biting her, she just started grabbing gretel's snout after biting and scolding her litely, let's see how that works.


My Jackson is all over and mouthing my Maisy (a small Feist). I've found through this site that this is extremely common. At first we were concerned because he loves biting her neck, head, etc.. But anytime we take him off of her she just comes back for more. Plus he doesn't like jumping up on my bed or couch and so she can easily escape him if she wants to. So we no longer worry about him and her. If anything he has taught her confidence in herself as before he arrived she was EXTREMELY submissive. And now she sticks up for herself with other dogs in the household. If they try to take her stuff she will scold them where as before she wouldn't do anything but go hide.


----------

